# Требуется баянист/аккордеонист



## Acoustic_boots (5 Фев 2014)

Группе "Акустические ботинки" требуется баянист/аккордеонист.
Сейчас мы заканчиваем работу над третьим студийным альбомом. Он состоит из русских народных в современных аранжировках. Краткий видеообзор
Творческие планы - играть авторские песни (иногда народные), сохранив в аранжировках разноплановую стилистику (рок, фанк, джаз-рок, диско, реггей, босса нова и т.д.). 
В связи с этим нужен баянист/аккордеонист, соответствующий уровню остальных музыкантов. 

Для нас музыка не является источником дохода. Да, как правило, мы получаем деньги за концерты, однако эти суммы столь незначительны, что идут на запись и иные нужды группы. В общем - это не работа. 
Кому интересно - звоните/пишите Виталий 8-926-369-98-65, [email protected]


----------

